# [Regular Season Game 27] Houston Rockets at Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(17-9)/(4-21)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, December 20, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Foye / Miller / Gomes / Smith / Jefferson*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets had trouble taking advantage of a struggling opponent early in their last game before pulling away in the second half.
> 
> They hope to put together a more complete performance against the NBA's worst team over the last three weeks.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It's gonna be a tougher game,because this team is very inconsistent, also back-to-back game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think we will have a good time with Miller on the 3 pt line. That guy is a shooter. Also Al Jefferson is a beast down in the post. Yao needs to out match him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I woud be at the game, but damn snowstorm and work says otherwise. 

UGH


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Can someone PM me if they have a stream?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn bad luck to Mike Miller there.
Hope he is okay.

PS I found a stream PM for it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS Yao's one handed put back was awesome.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao getting all his points off put backs.

Great move by Al Jefferson


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

32-30 Timberwolves at the end of the 1st.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice Luther playing well.

Chuck with a basket as well.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang those long rebounds killing us right now.;


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Yao is 2 from 7.
PS those two baskets were put backs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW there was definately a foul there on Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice two baskets in a row for Yao


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

60-51 Rockets at the end of the half.

Yao struggling. Luther playing well.
30 points each Q for the Rockets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

82-71 Rockets at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PUT YAO in for ****s sakes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao calming the Rockets down. Good to see.

Yao
Artest
Battier
McGrady
Brooks/Head

To end the game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well we have scored 100 now so lets hope the magic 100points = a win statement holds.

AL Jefferson just keeps going at Yao in the paint.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

18 points to Yao. He has had NO Free throws.....................

Thats despite the fact AL keeps smacking him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Another game where we score 100+ points another win.

Yao would have had 25+ points if the fouls had been called.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Seriously, WTF!!??*

That game was a ****ing disgrace. Yao had 0 ****ing free throws!!!

Bull****!!! It's getting ridiculous. The man was being clobbered at least 3 times per possession. You mean to tell me Al Jefferson only committed 1 foul the entire game!?

Yao is far and away the most disrespected player in the league today. There is no excuse to tonight. People like to say "Yao is one of the most difficult players in the league to officiate...." **** THAT BULL****!!! :rant: This was by far the worse officiated game I've seen this half of the decade. And people wonder why the conspiracy theories. How the **** am I supposed to not believe there's conspiracy after that piece of **** showing by the refs. 

STERN MAN THE **** UP OR GTFOH WITH YOUR DUMB *** REFS!!!! :rant:

Holy **** I'm just glad my laptop is still intact.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I might need to have my blood pressure checked after seeing this game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I might need to have my blood pressure checked after seeing this game.


I moved your angry post here, it's about the game so ...

:chill:

eace:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Thats despite the fact AL keeps smacking him.


I had to DVR the game so, I just finished watching it. Jefferson is a playa but, not the star Yao is. They let Jefferson play Yao like he was Garnett or something. Yao shouldn't get every call because of his size but, he should be going to the line at a minimum of 10 to 12 times per game.

This is not going to make a lot of sense but, maybe Yao doesn't get put on the line as much as other low post players because he makes his free throws. It wouldn't bode well for the NBA if Yao led the league in scoring because he was going for 30 a night. Just my conspiracy theory!

Solid game by Houston. I know Head scored 16 that we needed but, he still needs to go.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The fact Luther can play PG and Wafer cant might mean its Wafer who departs????????
But Wafer is a good athletics young talent and we will lose Artest next season and Barry will be a year older so...............

I would like to trade Dorsey. We have Chuck and Landry. I also have no sentimental attachment to Dorsey yet, plus having 3 PFs 6'7 or shorter is not a good thing. Plus how many defensive players do we need?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We got lucky, but the refs were horrible this game,Yao got absolutely zero calls tonight???
AB with a double-double,Luther stepped up in 1st half,and yao at the end.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> *The fact Luther can play PG* and Wafer cant might mean its Wafer who departs????????


Who told you that lie!?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Now that I've went to church and cleared my mind.....

Our defense slipped a lil last night. Al Jefferson looked All-World, though calling a few of the 958934817802374802471 fouls(yes I kept count) he committed last night on Yao would've put him on the bench rendering him useless. McCants was also having a UNC flashback, but never scored after the half. 

The offense was superb. Everything looked fluid out there. Moments of stagnant offense were kept to a minimum. 

When is Rafer coming back!? We have Devin Harris, Mo-Will, D-Will, and CP3 this week. That's a huge test for Aaron Brooks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> I moved your angry post here, it's about the game so ...
> 
> :chill:
> 
> eace:


You just wanted to flex your mod muscles noob


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn work kept me from watching/posting about the game. Well I probably wouldnt have been posting, I would have been at the game...

Damn work!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> You just wanted to flex your mod muscles noob


:admin:


----------

